
IBM is making a quantum computer available for anyone to play with - cawel
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21698234-ibm-making-quantum-computer-available-anyone-play-now-try
======
moreira
> A run-of-the-mill laptop can simulate quantum computers with as many as 40
> or 50 qubits

This got me to wondering if there's a readily-available quantum computer
emulator or something of the kind, and it turns out there's even one built
with JS and WebGL![0] This seems really interesting if you want to learn more
about what the quantum fuss is all about.

[0]: [http://www.quantumplayground.net](http://www.quantumplayground.net)

~~~
Strilanc
There's also _drag-and-drop_ in-browser circuit simulators, which can be a bit
more approachable than the quantum computing playground's scripting UI.

Davy Wybiral's simulator:
[http://www.davyw.com/quantum/](http://www.davyw.com/quantum/)

Quirk (my simulator):
[http://algorithmicassertions.com/quirk](http://algorithmicassertions.com/quirk)

Of course you'll still be lost if you have no context for what a quantum
computer _even is_. For that there's the youtube series Quantum Computing for
the Determined (
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1826E60FD05B44E4](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1826E60FD05B44E4)
). It's by the co-author of the de-facto textbook for the field, and done in a
Khan Academy style.

------
rdlaitila
Can anyone explain how programming in a quantum computer environment differs
from a traditional environment? The scripting examples look pretty familiar to
what you would see in programming today.

------
smegel
Dibs on the first web framework.

~~~
iopq
Qubits on Quails?

~~~
smegel
Quango?

~~~
fapjacks
Query?

~~~
gbvb
QuoVadis as the authn framework

------
jjtheblunt
IBM seems to mainly be generating vacuous news buzzwords.

